# Help To Identify Double Half Hunter Pocket Watch



## Phil My (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify the following watch.

It is a half hunter pre 1930 as it belonged to my grandfather, but has no makers mark on either face or the movement.

On the inside back cover it has a K above 18 in a triangular mark, which I presume refers to 18K gold and a number 1039, but no standard hallmark stamp

inside the second cover to the movement it again has 1039 with an additional number of 95112

On the inside of the front cover it has the number 39 just next to the glass

There is also a small hole on the bezel between I and II which suggests the bezel will open but I have not tried this

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't help you much with this, unfortunately, but consider this a bump back to the top, as I'd also be interested in any information that can be given - I have two similar watches, exactly the same case with the "12" being at the normal "9" position - I also have a stand upon which the watch rests with the "12" being uppermost.

Different movements in each of mine, neither the same as yours - one's a Record, the other is Omega.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I am dying with curiosity to know what the heck a "double half hunter" is. I've never heard of this term.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dick Browne said:


> Can't help you much with this, unfortunately, but consider this a bump back to the top, as I'd also be interested in any information that can be given - I have two similar watches, exactly the same case with the "12" being at the normal "9" position - I also have a stand upon which the watch rests with the "12" being uppermost.
> 
> Different movements in each of mine, neither the same as yours - one's a Record, the other is Omega.


I may be able to help here......

The "12" is at the "9" o'clock position because it is a "Hunter" pocket watch, i.e. it has a cover which springs open when you push the button down, your supposed to hold the watch in your right hand with the button pushing into your palm, so it's designed you pick your watch up, put it in your hand, squeeze the button down with your palm and all the writing and watch numerals are the right way up.

This is how you identify a hunter mnovement, in that the sub seconds is to the right of the watch and not at the bottom in relation to the winder. It must play hell with the folks who take the movements out and recase them, it drives me nuts to see a great IWC pocket watch movement done up to look like a Portugueser.....

When closing the lid it's always a good idea to squeeze the button in first to take the stress of the clip mechanism.


----------



## Phil My (Mar 31, 2011)

Shangas said:


> I am dying with curiosity to know what the heck a "double half hunter" is. I've never heard of this term.


Double half hunter pocket watches have hinged covers at the front and back of the case, and they also have a circular glass window to view time.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, but all huntercase pocketwatches have hinged casebacks. It's simply a Half-Hunter.


----------

